# Default Password for tight VNC



## zeemexico (Nov 29, 2010)

*accepting my permission in TightVNC*

How can i allow to client users to axcess to my server system with out accepting my permission

could please explain with any procedure. 

Thanks and Regards
zeebelgium


----------



## zeemexico (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi All,

What is the Default password for tight VNC server. So that i can share his desktop with out asking his password. 


Thanks and Regards
zeemexico


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi

There is no default password.
The user sets the password when they install the server part of TightVNC.
The User on the server side can change the password by right clicking on the VNC Server and changing the Password authentication under Configuration. Then you can set Primary password for full control or View-Only password for viewing only.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

threads merged


----------

